# New Look Wiener!!!



## Rooigevaar (10/4/17)

Ladies and gentlemen, we present to you our new look! 

New look bottles will start showing up at vendors soon!

Long time Wiener fans will notice that the photo's are re-creations of our original images. 

Please let us know what you think of our new branding.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver (10/4/17)

Looks great @Rooigevaar !
Congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (10/4/17)

I'm going to miss the old bottles, but I must say that these are really clean and professional-looking, awesome job @Rooigevaar !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/4/17)

that looks great. nice professional look.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/4/17)

Very, very nice. Pro and neat look, like others said.
I'm glad the pooch still made it onto the label.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/4/17)

Agreed on @rogue zombie 's pooch comment
I loved the Wiener sausage dog! 
Glad there is a snout on the bottle at least as a reminder of the heritage...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Taytay (10/4/17)

Love it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Max (10/4/17)

You Mr @Rooigevaar - definitely have the "Midas Touch"

That new look just glows with the energy that you invest into your passion - and your Flavours amplify that - seriously - well done and all the very best. 

That new look is Frikken Awesome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (12/4/17)

I like the old look, but I'm sure this will grow on me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SKYWVRD (12/4/17)

I would of been so upset if you took the doggo off the label, glad it was able to stay and now look a sophisticated old pupper. Definitely love the new look and now I need to go buy some because you got me craving :'(

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

